# DVD-Laufwerk - Geschwindigkeit drosseln [GELÖST §ugly]



## Kyrodar (29. Dezember 2011)

*DVD-Laufwerk - Geschwindigkeit drosseln [GELÖST §ugly]*

Anliegen steht im Titel.
Nun möchte ich aber wissen, ob ich die Geschwindigkeit irgendwie beschränken kann, ohne mir extra ein Programm installieren zu müssen?


----------



## dj*viper (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk - Geschwindigkeit drosseln*

ich kenn das nur mit einem extra tool, das im hintergrund läuft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk - Geschwindigkeit drosseln*

Wenn ich mich recht erinner gibt es kein Tool mehr was unter Win7 läuft, und ohne kenne ich auch keine Möglichkeit


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk - Geschwindigkeit drosseln*

Es gab da früher Tools namens "CD Bremse" mit der die Maximaldrehzahl vieler laufwerke beschränkt werden konnte da Laufwerke damals noch sehr sehr laut waren. Heute werden solche programme soweit ich weiß nicht mehr weiterentwickelt da moderne Laufwerke selbst bei maximalen Tempo noch leiser sind als ein alter 8x Brenner 
Wüsste nicht dass es diese Möglichkeit heute noch gibt.


----------



## dj*viper (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk - Geschwindigkeit drosseln*

cd bremse geht unter win 7 sowie nero discspeed und opti drive control


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk - Geschwindigkeit drosseln*

Oh, gibts doch noch funktionierende Tools in der Richtung...
Dnn liegts vielleicht an meinem Laufwerk dass CD Bremse (die anderen kenne/habe ich nicht) nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Kyrodar (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk - Geschwindigkeit drosseln*

Also keine Lösung ohne extra Tool? Schade. Dann wird es Zeit dass ich mir endlich ein Blu-ray-Laufwerk zulege... und zu hoffen, dass das dann wirklich leise ist.
Denn wenn mich was aufregt was Lautstärke im PC angeht ist's das Laufwerk... wobei ich dann auch wiederum eher Angst um meine DVDs habe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk - Geschwindigkeit drosseln*

Liegt ja an den Lesegeschwindigkeiten, da die Daten ja immer schneller übertragen werden sollen / müßen. Bei DVDs war 16x die Schmerzgrenze. Passiert ist mir bisher nie etwas mit einem Datenträger egal welcher. Nur Samsung sollte man meiden


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk - Geschwindigkeit drosseln*

Andere Frage: Was spricht denn dagegen, ein ein paar KB großes Tool in den Autostart zu verlegen?
Die 0,2s länger die dein PC dann länger zum hochfahren benötigt sind doch keine ~100€ für ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk/Brenner wert oder?


----------



## Kyrodar (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk - Geschwindigkeit drosseln*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Liegt ja an den Lesegeschwindigkeiten, da die Daten ja immer schneller übertragen werden sollen / müßen. Bei DVDs war 16x die Schmerzgrenze. Passiert ist mir bisher nie etwas mit einem Datenträger egal welcher. Nur Samsung sollte man meiden



Ich hab eins von Samsung. 
Passiert ist ja noch nix, ich bezweifle aber auch dass Samsung da unbedingt schlechtere Qualität abliefert als andere Hersteller.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Was spricht denn dagegen, ein ein paar KB großes Tool in den Autostart zu verlegen?
> Die 0,2s länger die dein PC dann länger zum hochfahren benötigt sind doch keine ~100€ für ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk/Brenner wert oder?


 
Ich weiß nicht... ich mag sowas nicht. Und ich wollt mir sowieso irgendwann mal 'n Blu-ray-Laufwerk holen.


----------



## neflE (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte mich mal zu Wort melden:
Meine lauteste Komponente im PC ist, wie soll es auch anders sein: Das Blu-Ray Laufwerk.

Es war sehr günstig und eine DVD mit einem Prog. Zum abspielen von Geschützten Inhalten auf Blu-Rays war auch dabei.

Doch die Lautstärke des Laufwerks stört mich nicht, obwohl diese enorm ist,
Denn wann benutzt man denn das optische Laufwerk?

-Beim installieren von Programmen bzw. Spielen 
Die Meisten Prog. Funktionieren danach ohne DVD und bei den Spielen genau so.
Doch ist das mal nicht der Fall, ist dies auch kein Problem, da man die DVD/CD/Blu-Ray nur zum Starten der Programme benötigt, danach kann diese oftmals sogar entfernt werden, drehen tut sie sich sowieso nicht oder halt nur langsam.

-Beim gucken von Filmen.
Nur beim Einlegen und Erkennen der DVD/Blu-Ray macht das Laufwerk Lärm.
Nach dem Starten des Filmes dreht das Laufwerk die Geschwindigkeit automatisch auf eine kaum zu hörende Geschwindigkeit zurück.

-Beim Hören von Musik.
Mal ehrlich,  wer hört sich am PC Musik von einer CD an? Evtl zum testen.
Aber wer Musik am PC hört spielt diese von einer Festplatte ab, also macht nur das einmalige Einlesen der CD Geräusche.


Also lohnt der Kauf eines Extra leisen --> extra teuren Optischem Laufwerk normalerweise nicht. 
Ich glaub ich hab 30 Euro für mein Blu-Ray LW ausgegeben.


LG neflE


----------



## Kyrodar (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk - Geschwindigkeit drosseln*



neflE schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich mal zu Wort melden:
> Meine lauteste Komponente im PC ist, wie soll es auch anders sein: Das Blu-Ray Laufwerk.
> 
> Es war sehr günstig und eine DVD mit einem Prog. Zum abspielen von Geschützten Inhalten auf Blu-Rays war auch dabei.
> ...


 
Würde mein Laufwerk nur beim Starten Lärm machen wär es ja kein Problem und es würd mich nicht sonderlich stören.
Aber bei manchen DVDs ist das Laufwerk eben durchgehend dabei am Rad zu drehen (gerade bei Filmen, wenn Spiele die DVD im Laufwerk voraussetzen dann ja meist nur des Kopierschutzes wegen und das hört dann ja im Regelfall irgendwann auf).


----------



## Kyrodar (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk - Geschwindigkeit drosseln*

Olol, die Schrauben waren nur nicht vernünftig festgezogen. Das wollte ich zwar damals schon nachgucken, war aber immer zu faul. Jetzt ist die Lautstärke annehmbar.


----------

